# Now Finished



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi All,After returning from my hols I have now got through all replies that needed to be done both on the BB and direct.If I have missed anyone please let me know.Thanks all concerned for your patienceBest RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mike: Show Off!!!!! I didn't even go away so I can't use that excuse for feeling WAY behind







Glad you are caught up! Happy Father's Day!BQ


----------

